
As Poland Lurches to Right, Many in Europe Look on in Alarm - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/15/world/europe/poland-law-and-justice-party-jaroslaw-kaczynski.html
======
Supersaiyan_IV
This man that all the papers fear, and enthusiastically cite his adversaries
is actually a great historian. He's one of the few that selflessly became a
politician without self-interest. And that's something more fearsome, as he
can't be bought. He will replace important positions with people that can't be
bought. And overrule those who have been. The supposed progress of Poland is a
facade, despite EU money raining on it from all sides (fact) somehow got
soaked up like sponge by bodies along the way. If you're sceptic, then look up
the ratio between money investment into highways, and their amount in
kilometres. That's just the tip of te iceberg.

